# 3 gallon long



## Gametheory (Apr 25, 2014)

Love the setup! 

In the first picture, it looks like a 20 long with the most gigantic drop checker that ever existed lmao!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks, *Gametheory*. Was going for that look.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Gametheory said:


> Love the setup!
> 
> In the first picture, it looks like a 20 long with the most gigantic drop checker that ever existed lmao!


LOL I had the same thought! Everything just looks HUGE in that little tank!

I've really been wanting one of those 3 gal long tanks for my bedroom dresser... they're so cool and tiny! Mr Aqua makes a really nice rimless one.

I look forward to seeing how this one works out.


----------



## Skeetz (Jan 25, 2014)

that tank is awesome! nice setup.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Great scape. You have a ton of light over that tank.


----------



## eat2muchrice (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome, :thumbsup:


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Even without plants the hardscape looks good. Can imagine how it would look like when grown in


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

Amazing tank and scape! I didn't know that size existed so now I want one. Where did you get your Ohko stones? I have a few but want to get more. Thanks!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

pannyx said:


> Amazing tank and scape! I didn't know that size existed so now I want one. Where did you get your Ohko stones? I have a few but want to get more. Thanks!


Thank you!! Yeah, didn't know these tanks existed till I saw it at my lfs and I bought my stones at the same place.


----------



## pannyx (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for getting back to me! California seems to have a wider range of aquarium goods than we have in the northeast. That's where I got my Ohko stones. 

I'm going to have to scour the Internet for that tank now. lol

Thanks agin and good luck with your tank. I subbed so I can watch it develop.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

10/13



Ignore the fish in there, they're just there temporarily.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Pretty cool tanks what's the reef tank?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Neatfish said:


> Pretty cool tanks what's the reef tank?


Thanks, the reef tank is my old schuber wright tank. I recently got into the saltwater side so its just a simple setup with a few zoas, mushrooms, green star polyps, etc.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Have a close up of it?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is a quick picture update:


Just finished trimming some of the hc and did a w/c so the tank may look a little dirty.


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow Great tank I see another tank in my future now Dam You


----------



## Fundulopanchax (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks awesome! Just wondering, what exactly is the little canister filter you're using?


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Fundulopanchax said:


> Looks awesome! Just wondering, what exactly is the little canister filter you're using?


The OP lists it as Zoomed 501. I was going to guess either that or the Finnex PX360.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Did a major trim and a w/c.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

If that photo is POST trim...* damn*!
Rocks? What rocks? Nothing but green here.


----------



## MaStErFiShKeEps (Dec 6, 2010)

I live in Elk Grove too! Where is the tank and the light from??? I love it!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

MaStErFiShKeEps said:


> I live in Elk Grove too! Where is the tank and the light from??? I love it!


Thanks!! I got the tank from Jojo Aquarium and the light is a Finnex Fugeray.


----------



## zachxbass (Jul 6, 2008)

That's a sweet little tank. It looks so much bigger. Awesome growth too! Any plans for fish or shrimp in the future?

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

zachxbass said:


> That's a sweet little tank. It looks so much bigger. Awesome growth too! Any plans for fish or shrimp in the future?
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks I would like to get some shrimps in this tank but I'm in no rush right now.


----------



## bacon5 (Jul 25, 2011)

That is a really nice tank! What brand is it?


----------

